# Lenkerbreite?



## konamann (14. Januar 2004)

Moin!
bin grad a bissla am rumbasteln und da mir der Lenker eh zu breit is, wollte ich den mal aweng absäbeln. nachdem sie Suchfunktion zu diesen Themen konstant geschwiegen hat...:
 welche Breite is in etwa ein Richtwert (für nicht zu breite Schultern)? was fahrt ihr? wie weit/schmal kann ich gehen?
 achja für street und dirt...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Januar 2004)

Ich fahre meine Milkbar auf etwa 59cm, das hat den Vorteil, das ich X-Ups noch locker tweaken kann, aber auch 2 Bremsen montieren kann ohne daß ich in Platznot komme.

Das varriert natürlich, je nachdem wie breit deine Crossbar (Innenstrebe) ist..

Grundsätzlich würde ich eigentlich 58-59 cm auch als ganz guten Richtwert ansehen, und je nachdem, ob du das Rad agiler oder kontrollierter haben willst, + - 1,5cm maximal auf jeder Seite...alles andere wird (aus meiner Sicht) zur Lenkwurst oder zur Bankdrückhantel,wenn du relativ normkonform gebaut bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (14. Januar 2004)

ju, so 58-60cm is ein guter wert. ich würde dir aber empfehlen dich langsam ranzutasten. schneid erstmal an jeder seite 1 cm ab und fahr dann paar tage zum testen. ab geht immer, dran wird teuer


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Januar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> ju, so 58-60cm is ein guter wert. ich würde dir aber empfehlen dich langsam ranzutasten. schneid erstmal an jeder seite 1 cm ab und fahr dann paar tage zum testen. ab geht immer, dran wird teuer



Jau, klingt wenig, aber 2cm insgesamt weniger merkst du schon ganz kräftig im Fahrverhalten !


----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2004)

hi,
hab jetzt den Monsterbra von Dragonfly und der hat 62 cm..........
Wunder mich nur, wie ihr mit 58 und weniger cm auskommt,
hab jetzt schon platznot mit menen bremsen... mein alter lenker war glaub ich noch 2-4 cm länger als der monsterbra und ich könnt irgendwie nie mit 57 oder 58 fahrn... ich hau mir mit dem df schon irgendwie n oberschenkel beim bunnyhop an, wenner hoch werden soll. Was machn ich da falsch?? naja

mfg David


----------



## ylfcm (14. Januar 2004)

wie bremerhavener bereits geschrieben hat, ist der platz fuer die bremsen nicht nur von der lenkerbreite abhängig. da ist es eher entscheident wie breit der/die/das crossbar is. was die lenkerbreite allerdings mit deinen oberschenkeln zu tun hat versteh ich nich ;>


----------



## kater (14. Januar 2004)

55cm

. o O ( Blödes Script. Warum muss eine Nachricht mindestens 5 Zeichen lang sein? Nun ja. Nun ist sie es. )


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Januar 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hab jetzt den Monsterbra von Dragonfly und der hat 62 cm..........
> Wunder mich nur, wie ihr mit 58 und weniger cm auskommt,
> hab jetzt schon platznot mit menen bremsen... mein alter lenker war glaub ich noch 2-4 cm länger als der monsterbra und ich könnt irgendwie nie mit 57 oder 58 fahrn... ich hau mir mit dem df schon irgendwie n oberschenkel beim bunnyhop an, wenner hoch werden soll. Was machn ich da falsch?? naja
> ...



Kollege von mir fährt den so breit wie ich meinen Milkbar-musst einfach die Bremshebel etwas in die Biegung schieben und dann den Hebel sanft unter Flamme und mit der Sattelstange hochweiten- schon haste die wichtigen mm gewonnen !

mfg,
Reik


----------



## konamann (14. Januar 2004)

nu hab ich mein Coctailstäbchen mal von 67cm (verdammt ich war scho geschockt als ich des gemessen hab, ich hab zwar gemerkt dasser breit is, aber....) auf 62cm gekürzt. 
 jep, einfahren is was gutes, die fünf Zentimeter merkt man scho übelst. ich schätz mal bis auf 58cm kann ich noch gehen. aber nicht zu schnell...


----------



## kneutti (15. Januar 2004)

richtwert gibts eigentlich keinen- jeder fährt das was ihm am meisten taugt. aber ein guter anhaltspunkt sind die schultern selbst. wenn der lenker etwas breiter is, dann fährt sich´s eigentlich ganz chillig--find ich


----------



## NRH (15. Januar 2004)

52cm <- Super so 

Ist einfach geschmackssache, wie schon gesagt: einfach rantasten. Lieber öfter abgeschnitten, als einmal zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-biker (15. Januar 2004)

moin jungens 
schultern sind auf jeden fall nen gutes mass, isch fahre meinen nen bisel schmaler (glaub ich) is halt nen bissel verspielter (x-up u.s.w.) 
grus an die runde
fr-biker


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Kollege von mir fährt den so breit wie ich meinen Milkbar-musst einfach die Bremshebel etwas in die Biegung schieben und dann den Hebel sanft unter Flamme und mit der Sattelstange hochweiten- schon haste die wichtigen mm gewonnen !
> 
> mfg,
> Reik


da iss nur das problem, dass der durchmesser sich nach den Griffen vergrößert, bei menem alten lenker hab ich die bremsen ja inne schräge geschoben, bei dem monsterbra geht et halt net

mfg David


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Januar 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> da iss nur das problem, dass der durchmesser sich nach den Griffen vergrößert, bei menem alten lenker hab ich die bremsen ja inne schräge geschoben, bei dem monsterbra geht et halt net
> 
> mfg David



Dat geht, wenn du dir 1"-Bremshebel beschaffst (z.B. Tech 99),


----------



## konamann (17. Januar 2004)

moin! wo wir grad schomal beim thema lenker sind...
Barspin. (erstmal ausm fahren, is glaubich am einfachsten)
mein theoriewissen besteht ungefähr darin: Lenker hochziehen, gewicht nach hinten, sattel mit den Beinen klemmen, lenker werfen unf fangen, landen.

 gibts da irgendwelche "trainingstricks"? oder tips?
 lasst mal was raus. -andi


----------



## ylfcm (17. Januar 2004)

gewicht nach hinten und sattelklemmen is optional. mir gefaellt es zB besser wenn ich das gewicht zentral lasse (ich klemme aber trotzdem). gibt aber auch genug leute die nicht klemmen wenn sie den barren spinnen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. Januar 2004)

Ich klemm den Sattel auch nicht bewusst, wichtig ist, das du das Bike in der Flugphase begradigst, dann kommt der Sattel automatisch zwischen die Knie ...dann nur ein bißchen zusammendrücken und einfach schnell schmeissen !

Am Anfang ruhig nur nen halben, dann mal nen ganzen Versuchen ,macht auch nix wenn du den zuerst zu früh landest, der Lenker dreht sich am Boden wieder aus...das Timing kommt dann erst mit der Zeit !

mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (18. Januar 2004)

Ich mach jamom mim MTb und ich klemm den sattel auch net bewusst hab das mal versucht und irgendwie ginng dann der barspin nimmer! Erstmal halb rum is ne gute möglichkeit das gefühl zu kriegen! Ich muss immer auf meine kniee aufpassen die sind ab und zu zu weit vorne. Im bunny kann ich ihn auch noch nicht! Aber schnell schmeissen hilft auf jeden fall habs am anfang auch mit schwungholen i ndie gegenrichtung versucht aber ich find fast ohne schwung nur mit Armkraft so fast 45° die hand noch am lenker lassen das genug power da is aber ein reiner übungstrick man braucht rel. lang bis der mal so richtig sitzt vom timing und so wann werfen wann fangen wie schwung aufbauen!

              OLB WAstl


----------



## kater (18. Januar 2004)

Ich finde den Bunnyhop Barspin gar nicht so schwer. Ich kann ihn zwar erst seit kurzem, aber wenn man ihn einmal kann, macht man ihn fast überall. Es ist reine Kopfsache, ob man ihn am Boden macht oder eine Treppe runter. Ich konnte vorher Feeble to Barspin (jedoch ohne Bunnyhop) sondern einfach das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert und geworfen. Das Timing musste ich nicht speziell üben, das ging eigentlich immer. Desto schneller umso besser.

Dann hab ich halt mal Bunnyhop gemacht und mir genau angeschaut, wann ich werfen sollte. Also den Rahmen ein wenig nach vorne gedrückt und irgendwann mal geworfen. Klappte 1st try! Nun mach ich ihn eigentlich fast überall. Ist wirklich kein schwerer Trick und sieht dennoch sehr gut aus. Knieschoner nicht vergessen. Ach ja, am Anfang schlägst du dir den Lenker oft an die schmerzhaftesten Stellen der Hand...


----------



## OLB Wastl (18. Januar 2004)

Das timing is bei mir noch net so das werfen in der luft klappt scho aber leider knüppel ich mir den lenekr immer gegen das knie! wAs noch ein prob ist meine Fusspitze is wei waagrechten kurbeln zu weit voren muss den fuss immer sehr weit nach hinten stellen is auch a bissl blöd im bunny hop hat da irgednwer nen trick oder kniff dafür?

            OLB Wastl


----------



## ylfcm (18. Januar 2004)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> Das timing is bei mir noch net so das werfen in der luft klappt scho aber leider knüppel ich mir den lenekr immer gegen das knie! wAs noch ein prob ist meine Fusspitze is wei waagrechten kurbeln zu weit voren muss den fuss immer sehr weit nach hinten stellen is auch a bissl blöd im bunny hop hat da irgednwer nen trick oder kniff dafür?
> 
> OLB Wastl


 längerer rahmen, 24", dünnere reifen, kürzere kurbeln


----------



## Bunes007 (29. Januar 2004)

Ups!!

Hab grad ma meinen gemessen.
*68 cm* 
Den hab ich jetzt erstma mit nem Rohrschneider auf 62cm gekürzt kommt aba wenn ich mich dran gewöhnt hab auf 58cm.

Nachdem ich den Lenker gekürtzt hatte hab ich zum ersten mal nen Barspin probiert und sofort gestanden.


----------



## kater (30. Januar 2004)

Bunnyhop Barspin?


----------



## Bunes007 (31. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bunnyhop Barspin?



ne leider net nur so VR hochgezogen und dann geschmissen.


----------



## joebender (31. Januar 2004)

Meiner is 44cm lang.


----------



## konamann (1. Februar 2004)

Juhuu der Lenker spinnt endlich! 
das mit den schmerzhaftesten Stellen der Hand kann ich bestätigen, blutende Fingernägel inclusive...aber macht nix, des verheilt und der Trick bleibt.


----------



## kater (1. Februar 2004)

joebender schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner is 44cm lang.



Tut das den Frauen nicht weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joebender (1. Februar 2004)

@kater: haha sehr lustig

so besser:
Mein LENKER ist 44cm breit.


----------



## evil_rider (2. Februar 2004)

joebender schrieb:
			
		

> @kater: haha sehr lustig
> 
> so besser:
> Mein LENKER ist 44cm lang.




*BREIT*  

mein lenker ist 600mm breit. bald nurnoch 580mm.


----------

